

GAE (Google App Engine)+Spring MVC:how to solve the slow load jsp time issue - orfeo
http://localstreamer.posterous.com/gae-google-app-engine-spring-mvc-how-to-solve

======
gabriele
Always On would probably solve the slow startup issue better, but it's a
premium feature.

[http://code.google.com/appengine/docs/adminconsole/instances...](http://code.google.com/appengine/docs/adminconsole/instances.html#Always_On)

~~~
orfeo
You right, but if you read the article the solution it is free and easy to
try, simply update sdk to last version and use load-on-startup in web.xml .
The warmup-requests-enabled feature makes the trick to speed up the
application.

------
mason55
Seems interesting but the English is realllly hard to understand :(

"JSP page is first processed very slowly, even the most simple 'hello world'
will be more outlay of your time to 300ms rendered view, adding a number of
other taglib if so, the processing time to will be more long."

Huh?

~~~
julian37
What he means is that the first time a JSP page is loaded it will be compiled
on-the-fly which can be quite slow.

However, if that's your problem then the solution is simply to precompile the
page statically. This can be done using org.apache.jasper.JspC. This won't
only accelerate first-time loading of the class dramatically, but also
slightly improve subsequent load times because the JSP servlet won't have to
check file modification times to see whether the JSP has been touched in the
meantime.

~~~
orfeo
It is not only a jsp problem, read my blog article :-) the jsp compilation not
solve the issue.

